
ideas are just a multiplier of execution - kul
http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2005/08/ideas_are_just_a_multiplier_of.html
======
pg
It seems a reasonable model to say that outcome = idea x execution, but
there's no reason to put the dollar sign on the execution.

Rather than

outcome = idea x $execution

The more honest model would be

outcome = $(idea x execution)

------
jamiequint
is this stolen out of the Getting Real book or did they steal it off of this
guy's website??

